

IE9, XP, and Apple - alanh
http://aggregated.alanhogan.com/post/1230103873/ie9-xp-and-apple

======
Pewpewarrows
Was pretty hilarious listening to their evasive answers to every question in
the Reddit IE9 Devs AMA.

It basically equated to: we're not making this for XP because of new
technology we're using that's only preset in Vista/7's OS. When asked why they
didn't just selectively make use of the features if they were present instead
of crippling the entire browser's backwards-capability, they never responded.
It was pretty obvious that they're only doing it to try and force people to
upgrade from XP (which is hilarious in and of itself, spend $400 on a new OS
for an inferior browser that other competitors offer for free).

Oh, and Chrome/Firefox will both work on XP, will both have equivalent if not
better hardware accelerate graphics, and will both probably go stable before
IE9 releases.

~~~
alanh
Not just Firefox and Chrome, but Safari as well! Imagine, better OS support in
a browser from a direct competitor…

------
DjDarkman
IE9 can't run on XP because it has 'hardware acceleration', that can be turned
off. XP is good enough for the insane amount of 3D games, that use 'hardware
acceleration' you know like Star Craft 2, but hey it's not good enough for a
web browser. Well what else should I expect from Microsoft?

Note: I know that the hw acceleration uses some API, that XP lacks, but if
there is one thing Microsoft is good at it's emulation/backward compatibility,
they just don't want to do it so that you have to go and spend your money on a
new PC and a shiny new Windows.

